# Peeling Vinyl on Jerseys and Heat Press Questions



## SABG2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am hoping I can get some help on a couple issues I'm having with vinyl on jerseys. I have been working on two different scenarios, both have had issues with peeling.

1) 100% nylon jerseys. I have been using thermo grip and have had the team name on front peeling off. The numbers have been okay. I have been preheating the jersey (330 degrees) for 8-10 seconds, then apply the background grip for 3 seconds, then the foreground grip for 8-10. I use a teflon pillow in between for pressure. I ask everyone to wash inside out in cold, no fabric softener and line dry. My son is on the team as well, so I know that the aftercare is good (!!) and his jersey is peeling too. I repressed it (I called Stahls and talked with them Friday). Then after washing, it is peeling again.

2) 100% poly jerseys. I have been using thermo film. I've had names peeling off the back of the jersey.

My press is a brand new Sunie. When I first got the press, I did pressure and heat strip tests. The heat strips showed a variance of about 5 degrees in temp from what the temp said. Is this normal? When I called the company to inquire, they said it is. 

I've also had some issues with hot peel transfers not peeling off the backing.

Is it possible I'm having heating element issues with this press? Stahls has assured me that I'm doing everything correctly...and that it's not their vinyl.

Please help! I'm at my wit's end with peeling jerseys!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I think you've narrowed it down to the two culprits (bad vinyl or bad press). OR you aren't using enough pressure when you press them or not pressing them long enough. Uneven pressure would also cause some parts to not stick.


----------



## SABG2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Loretta. I think my pressure is good, but how do you tell for sure? I do a pressure test with papers in the corner and trying to pull them out. They are all snug.

I use a teflon pillow when I do the vinyl.

It is a large press...16x24. Does this make a difference? I didn't have trouble with my last Sunie/Seiki that was much smaller.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

SABG2009 said:


> I am hoping I can get some help on a couple issues I'm having with vinyl on jerseys. I have been working on two different scenarios, both have had issues with peeling.
> 
> 1) 100% nylon jerseys. I have been using thermo grip and have had the team name on front peeling off. The numbers have been okay. I have been preheating the jersey (330 degrees) for 8-10 seconds, then apply the background grip for 3 seconds, then the foreground grip for 8-10. I use a teflon pillow in between for pressure. I ask everyone to wash inside out in cold, no fabric softener and line dry. My son is on the team as well, so I know that the aftercare is good (!!) and his jersey is peeling too. I repressed it (I called Stahls and talked with them Friday). Then after washing, it is peeling again.
> 
> ...


Hello,

It sounds as if you were following the directions correctly. 

The top three reasons for heat applied products falling off of a garment:
1) Uneven heat
2) Uneven pressure
3) Incorrect application
4) Incorrect material for fabric 

We are happy to take a look at garments that have had difficulty with our materials applying, however since you are also having trouble with transfers, and did not have trouble with the #'s, I am thinking it is something to do with either your equipment or processes. 

Please let us know how we can help.

Thank you,

Nick


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Laura, I don't know if your press has a pressure gauge or if you can only go by feel. Mine all go by feel. If you put the top platen down even without locking it the weight of the metal would make it difficult to pull a piece of paper out from under it. So here is the "formula" for pressure:

Light pressure: able to lock the press with one or two fingers on the handle.
Medium pressure: able to lock the press down with one hand and a little elbow grease.
High pressure: able to lock the press down with two hands and a lot of elbow grease.

I'm thinking you're just not using enough pressure.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

One more thing, adjust the pressure when the press is off and cold. Put everything on it that you will be using: cloth (whatever you are going to be using), vinyl, cover sheet or teflon, teflon pillows; then tighten your pressure to the manufacturers instructions. Some require light, some medium, and some heavy/high.


----------



## John Newland (Dec 15, 2010)

We just finished a 200 jersey order with Thermo-Grip and had no issues. We use only Cliff Hix Splitter machines


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you tried upping the pressure to see if that helps?


----------

